# MAIIIIIIISSSSS à quoi ça sert ?



## da capo (9 Avril 2009)

Franchement, à quoi ça sert ?
Faire des gamins ? Pour qui ? Pourquoi ?

Je ne suis pas seul à avoir vu ma semence se combiner avec l'ovule de la compagne de jeu pour aboutir à cet humain dépendant et fragile qu'est l'enfant à la naissance.

A posteriori, on peut légitimement se poser la question du pourquoi ?

*Pourquoi faire des enfants ?​*


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2009)

T'es certain de vouloir parler de çà au bar ?


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> A posteriori, on peut légitimement se poser la question du pourquoi ?


*non *


c'est bon sujet clos


----------



## mado (9 Avril 2009)

A la Maternité, c'est trop tôt en même temps.
Et puis y'a pas d'alcool.

Monsieur da capo, je répondrai peut-être, ou pas, plus tard.

:love:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2009)

mado a dit:


> A la Maternité, c'est trop tôt en même temps.
> Et puis y'a pas d'alcool.
> 
> Monsieur da capo, je répondrai peut-être, ou pas, plus tard.
> ...


2eme choix
*ou pas*


----------



## da capo (9 Avril 2009)

mado a dit:


> A la Maternité, c'est trop tôt en même temps.
> Et puis y'a pas d'alcool.
> 
> Monsieur da capo, je répondrai peut-être, ou pas, plus tard.
> ...



Vous savez, ma chère, que j'ouvre des fils et que je passe à autre chose.
Bises.

Il faut bien occuper les anciens


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> ...
> 
> *Pourquoi faire des enfants ?​*



nan, les faire c'est plutôt amusant... la bonne question c'est "pourquoi les élever" ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> nan, les faire c'est plutôt amusant... la bonne question c'est "pourquoi les élever" ?



Mieux vaut élever des chèvres, on peut au moins faire du fromage comme ça


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Mieux vaut élever des chèvres, on peut au moins faire du fromage comme ça



eux aussi ils te font des fromages et te rendent chèvre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Franchement, à quoi ça sert ?
> Faire des gamins ? Pour qui ? Pourquoi ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas seul à avoir vu ma semence se combiner avec l'ovule de la compagne de jeu pour aboutir à cet humain dépendant et fragile qu'est l'enfant à la naissance.
> ...



Nous ne sommes que des animaux à peine évolués (surtout moi), la question se pose surtout dans le monde actuel.

Je me souviens que mon oncle philosophe me disait toujours ça dans le monde actuel pourquoi faire des enfants qui vont sans doute souffrir.

Il y a 50 ans c'était mieux ? J'en sais rien.


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> nan, les faire c'est plutôt amusant... la bonne question c'est "pourquoi les élever" ?



Parce que si tu les élèves pas ils te pourrissent encore plus la vie* ?


*Sauf si tu les abandonnes ou que tu les tues. Bien entendu. Et encore


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Mieux vaut élever des chèvres, on peut au moins faire du fromage comme ça



Il paraît que les légionnaires en font un autre usage !


----------



## Vivid (10 Avril 2009)

On peut toujours les loués après... a des gens qui peuvent pas en avoir. Faut s'adapter a notre société libérale.


----------



## NED (10 Avril 2009)

Vla pourquoi il dit ca l'aut :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kM2a72NvIAI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kM2a72NvIAI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Ça ne sert à rien.
Et c'est ça qui est bien.


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Parce que si tu les élèves pas ils te pourrissent encore plus la vie* ?
> 
> 
> *Sauf si tu les abandonnes ou que tu les tues. Bien entendu. Et encore


oui car les tuer puis les abandonner est techniquement impossible.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Faut avouer que les enfants ca a très peu d'avantage... Notamment par rapport au chien :

Le chien rapporte les pantoufles / Le mioche apporte les mauvaises notes : Avantage au chien
Le chien te réveille le matin en te léchant le visage / Le mioche te réveille en hurlant pour que tu lui mettes son émission à la télé : Avantage au Chien
Le chien dort toute la journée / Le mioche te casse les *** toute la journée : Avantage au chien
Le chien ne te rapportera jamais d'argent / Ton enfant peut un jour t'aider à vivre si il devient riche : Avantage au mioche

Bref... Faut voir quoi x) Perso, je préfère le chien...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2009)

Le chien chie partout dans ton jardin, ton mioche fait popo dans les toilettes : avantage au mioche


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le chien chie partout dans ton jardin, ton mioche fait popo dans les toilettes : avantage au mioche



Hummm le chien tu peux le latter, pas le mioche, c'est un point a prendre en compte tout de même, et puis le laisser en laisse dans le jardin, tu vas toujours avoir des gens pour te faire des réflexions


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Avril 2009)

Dire qu'il y a tant de types bien qui ne se posent pas vos questions de tafioles dépressives, en besognant leur radasse, beurrés comme des mouillettes, sur le capot de leur 207, au sortir d'une nuit trop bien en boite...
C'est grâce à ces personnes admirables d'humilité que le prochain génocide battra tous les records d'affluence...
Vos gosses vont bien s'amuser.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> Hummm le chien tu peux le latter, pas le mioche, c'est un point a prendre en compte tout de même, et puis le laisser en laisse dans le jardin, tu vas toujours avoir des gens pour te faire des réflexions



 Fais le avec ton gamin, tu verras si les gens te font pas de réfléxions... (l'attacher a une laisse dans ton jardin je parle hein ^^)


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2009)

chizele attention hein , che fée ske cheveux hein


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dire qu'il y a tant de types bien qui ne se posent pas vos questions de tafioles dépressives, en besognant leur radasse, beurrés comme des mouillettes, sur le capot de leur 207, au sortir d'une nuit trop bien en boite...
> C'est grâce à ces personnes admirables d'humilité que le prochain génocide battra tous les records d'affluence...
> Vos gosses vont bien s'amuser.



L'image est parlante, elle vaut peut-être qu'on en débatte.


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Hmmm... Faites gaffe quand même à pas abuser sur ce genre d'écrits, y'a des enfants sur ces forums


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Hmmm... Faites gaffe quand même à pas abuser sur ce genre d'écrits, y'a des enfants sur ces forums



Ah, la gisèle elle réagit.

Non, mais franchement, d'un côté tu fais une comparaison entre chien et enfant et d'un autre côté tu veux nous apprendre la vie ?

Trop drôle.

Va donc&#8230;

_relis-toi et pense à long terme : en l'état je trouve justifié que tu préfères les chiens : tu feras moins de mal _


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Hmmm... Faites gaffe quand même à pas abuser sur ce genre d'écrits, y'a des enfants sur ces forums



oui, mais les enfants trouve pas spécialement bien de faire des enfants si ils pencent a leurs petits frères/soeurs qui cassent les mighty mouse wireless sans arrêt ! :rateau:


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

...

Y'a une différence tout de même entre comparer un chien et un enfant et écrire ca : "Dire qu'il y a tant de types bien qui ne se posent pas vos questions de tafioles dépressives, en besognant leur radasse, beurrés comme des mouillettes, sur le capot de leur 207, au sortir d'une nuit trop bien en boite...
C'est grâce à ces personnes admirables d'humilité que le prochain génocide battra tous les records d'affluence...
Vos gosses vont bien s'amuser."

Cela dépasse les limites du raisonnable... De plus, je n'essaye pas de vous "apprendre la vie" comme tu dis... Je ne suis surement pas le mieux placé pour ca au vu du nombre de conneries / seconde que je fais mais je connais tout de même certaines limites a ne pas franchir et ce message les dépasse largement :/


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Hmmm... Faites gaffe quand même à pas abuser sur ce genre d'écrits, y'a des enfants sur ces forums


Et tu crois qu'ils ont quelque chose à faire ici ?!...



Shizel a dit:


> ...
> 
> Y'a une différence tout de même entre comparer un chien et un enfant et écrire ca : "Dire qu'il y a tant de types bien qui ne se posent pas vos questions de tafioles dépressives, en besognant leur radasse, beurrés comme des mouillettes, sur le capot de leur 207, au sortir d'une nuit trop bien en boite...
> C'est grâce à ces personnes admirables d'humilité que le prochain génocide battra tous les records d'affluence...
> ...


Bien sûr...
Restons consensuels...


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

> Restons consensuels...



Les deux à la fois ? :s

Bon, blague à part, je n'essaye en aucun cas de jouer le donneur de morale, mais, évitez/ons tout de même ce genre de messages assez... Limite.


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2009)

Y'a qu'à faire un sondage© : pour, contre, j'm'en tape, va t'faire, sans opinion


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

Discutons donc :

le Patochman est un personnage comme Sonny que je peux détester, adorer mais en premier lieu, je cherche à comprendre ce qu'il écrit et peu m'importe le style, la grossièreté apparente, souvent, ses messages m'interpellent.

En ce sens, je réagis et j'invite à en causer. Car, justement, si tu parles, tu expliques, tu argumentes.

Alors quand Patoch écrit ça, ce n'est pas par hasard. Cela a du sens et ouvre à la discussion.

Quand on fait un simple gag&#8230; c'est juste un gag.

Et les enfants, ce n'est pas ici qu'on les défend. (thirum m'a précédé)


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a qu'à faire un sondage© : pour, contre, j'm'en tape, va t'faire, sans opinion



Poil au croupion...


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Les deux à la fois ? :s
> 
> Bon, blague à part, je n'essaye en aucun cas de jouer le donneur de morale, mais, évitez/ons tout de même ce genre de messages assez... Limite.



_MOUAH AH AH AH AH AH AH _
respect à l'ayant droit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Hmmm... Faites gaffe quand même à pas abuser sur ce genre d'écrits, y'a des enfants sur ces forums



*CHEZ MOI, QUAND LES GRANDS
CAUSENT DE TRUCS PAS POUR
LES NAINS, LES GOSSES ILS
FILENT DANS LEUR PIAULE POUR
CAUSER DE TRUCS DE NAINS
AVEC UN PAQUET DE PEPITOS®
HISTOIRE DE NOUS LACHER LE
MANCHE À GRELOTS...

ALORS TU FILES!!!*


----------



## Grug (10 Avril 2009)

Fin de la parenthèse enchantée.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2009)

Puisque je suis invité à donner mon avis sur la question, je le donne.   

Je suis d'accord avec les deux interventions de Patochman. Celle du dessus délimite bien la place de chacun dans la hiérarchie. À ce sujet quand mon neveu de 7 ans me teste, c'est-à-dire qu'il tente de prendre le dessus sur ma personne au travers d'une claque suivie d'un sourire (ou autre) autant dire qu'elle lui revient aussitôt, suivie d'une marque d'affection pour bien lui stipuler qui est l'adulte, le dominant pour faire un rapprochement animal.

Au delà du fou rire qui m'a envahi pour sa première intervention, le ton y est pour beaucoup, je partage complètement cette approche de la procréation. Combien d'hommes pensant assouvir un besoin animal sans protection (la capote c'est pour les gays) se retrouvent neufs mois plus tard affubler du doux nom de papa au bras d'une nana qu'ils ne comptaient pas revoir ? Ou, combien de femmes couchent avec un bel amant (de préférence marié) et font endosser la paternité au premier clampin ramassé dans un lieu branché ? De nombreuses variantes peuvent être apportées pour aboutir à un résultat analogue. La paternité n'est pas toujours désirée, donc subit. Mais l'instinct de survie fait que ces hommes se révèlent souvent de bons pères.

Je ne désire pas avoir de descendance, cependant si la législation évolue, je serais enclin à adopter un enfant. Et je m'explique, bien que nous soyons actuellement en mesure de nourrir douze milliards d'individus, la pression de l'argent fait que nous laissons les deux-tiers des habitants de la planète dans un état de misère. Les besoins grégaires ne sont assurés (et encore) que dans la partie sur-développée du globe. Pour en revenir au sujet, il y a déjà assez de bouches à nourrir sans pour autant rajouter sa _personnal touch_. Nous sommes des singes (je sais que cela désole les croyants mais c'est comme ça) donc que l'enfant soit ou pas de soi, il apprendra et se comportera avec pour référant celui qui l'aide à grandir.

Même si je modélise, j'entrevois la possibilité de donner de mon temps pour élever un semblable, je pâlie ce vide communautaire par les arts plastiques. Chaque création est un peu comme un enfant et une fois la gestation terminée, celles-ci attendent bien sagement de rentrer dans la vie active, en clair d'être vendues, et j'ai quelques Tanguy (rapport au film) à mon actif, des pièces hors-de-portée de toutes les bourses



			
				Peter Sloterdijk in Essai d'intoxication volontaire a dit:
			
		

> Un individu qui ne se reproduit pas jouit de lui-même comme d'un état final de l'évolution.*
> 
> 
> *_En plus de mon opinion, j'ai un peu potassé le sujet. Plutôt que de jeter du papier, un ami professeur et chercheur en philosophie nous fait parvenir les vieux numéros d'un magazine ad hoc dont le thème du mois dernier était : Pourquoi fait-on des enfants ?_​



J'espère ne pas m'être trop éparpillé et que cela aura été dans le sens de la discussion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> On peut toujours les loués après... a des gens qui peuvent pas en avoir. Faut s'adapter a notre société libérale.



Il y en a même qui les vendent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> ...
> 
> Cela dépasse les limites du raisonnable... De plus, je n'essaye pas de vous "apprendre la vie" comme tu dis... Je ne suis surement pas le mieux placé pour ca au vu du nombre de conneries / seconde que je fais mais je connais tout de même certaines limites a ne pas franchir et ce message les dépasse largement :/



Les limites ici, cher ami, sont fixées par les modérateurs... Et je peux te dire, au vu du nombre gargantuesque de mes messages supprimés, que je les ai  testées maintes fois et que je sais très bien où elles se situent.
Sinon, il y a aussi une petite merveille tacite qui régit pas mal d'échanges ici et qui s'appelle le second degré ; cette tournure de l'esprit humain qui te permet de supporter pas mal de choses au quotidien en conservant à tes selles une consistance que les médecins ne considèrent pas comme relevant d'une pathologie préoccupante...



aCLR a dit:


> ...Celle[/URL] du dessus délimite bien la place de chacun dans la hiérarchie. À ce sujet quand mon neveu de 7 ans me teste, c'est-à-dire qu'il tente de prendre le dessus sur ma personne au travers d'une claque suivie d'un sourire (ou autre) autant dire qu'elle lui revient aussitôt, suivie d'une marque d'affection pour bien lui stipuler qui est l'adulte, le dominant pour faire un rapprochement animal.



Les enfants, passe encore...
Mais il y a une engeance qui se prélasse de plus en plus au fil des sujets du bar : l'ado...
Ce petit être à qui notre société, pour des raisons le plus souvent mercantiles, tend à donner les oripeaux de l'adulte... Une caricature d'adulte en réduction...
Cette engeance, donc, se mèle de tout et de rien avec un aplomb des plus risibles et déplacés.
C'est donc à ces petites choses artificiellement gonflées que je conseille vivement de ne revenir ici que dans quelques années, quand elles seront de vraies grandes personnes (le terme d'adulte me fait vomir - je pense juste que grande personne est un état ; adulte n'est qu'une fonction que l'on s'octroie ou qu'on vous assigne)...
En attendant, le web regorge de forums pour boutonneux bien plus à même d'occuper sainement leurs temps libres...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------




Shizel a dit:


> Cela dépasse les limites du raisonnable...



J'ai juste oublié de préciser que le raisonnable je m'en beurre l'ionf' depuis Lurette... D'aucun disent qu'elle était belle...


----------



## Shizel (11 Avril 2009)

Et ca porte le grade de vénérable sage :love:

Tu apprendras cher ami que, au lieu de t'appuyer sur les modérateurs pour faire le tri, il te serait plus utile d'apprendre par toi même à ranger tes affaires... C'est ce qu'on appelle le sens moral... Le fait d'éviter de dépasser certaines limites pour des raisons plus qu'évidentes 

Bien sûr, je me doute que les messages qui vont suivre risquent de rester dans les anales (sans mauvais jeu de mot) de stupidité sur ce topic et c'est la raison pour laquelle je ne préfère même pas repasser sur celui-ci  

Sur ce, bon pourrissage de topic à vous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Et bonne bourre à toi... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------




Shizel a dit:


> Et ca porte le grade de vénérable sage :love:



Oui ; pour durer sur le bar, il en faut une certaine de sagesse... De celles qui doivent t'échapper quelque peu...


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Et ca porte le grade de vénérable sage :love:
> 
> Tu apprendras cher ami que, au lieu de t'appuyer sur les modérateurs pour faire le tri, il te serait plus utile d'apprendre par toi même à ranger tes affaires... C'est ce qu'on appelle le sens moral... Le fait d'éviter de dépasser certaines limites pour des raisons plus qu'évidentes
> 
> ...



Cher jeune homme,

il est temps d'aller jouer ailleurs.

Personnellement, je demande à notre modérateur de faire le tri et à fermer ce fil .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Cher jeune homme,
> 
> il est temps d'aller jouer ailleurs.
> 
> Personnellement, je demande à notre modérateur de faire le tri et à fermer ce fil .



Rhaaaaaaa, naaaan! On va encore m'effacer des messages trop bien!


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhaaaaaaa, naaaan! On va encore m'effacer des messages trop bien!



Ah ? Tu ne vas pas te plaindre comme rezba ?

oh zut


----------



## Shizel (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhaaaaaaa, naaaan! On va encore m'effacer des messages trop bien!



Te sentirais tu coupables de messages qui vont envers le règlement ? Pourtant tu disais tout à l'heure connaître les limites non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Te sentirais tu coupables de messages qui vont envers le règlement ? Pourtant tu disais tout à l'heure connaître les limites non ?



T'as pas vaguement l'impression de gonfler le monde avec tes petites sentences morales de chef de peloton scout ?...


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

Bien.

Mon cher Shizel : tu cherches le baton.

*Sus au couillon !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Bien.
> 
> Mon cher Shizel : tu cherches le baton.
> 
> *Sus au couillon !*



Missile launched!

Rodjeure! :style:


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Et ca porte le grade de vénérable sage :love:
> 
> Tu apprendras cher ami que, au lieu de t'appuyer sur les modérateurs pour faire le tri, il te serait plus utile d'apprendre par toi même à ranger tes affaires... C'est ce qu'on appelle le sens moral... Le fait d'éviter de dépasser certaines limites pour des raisons plus qu'évidentes
> 
> ...


A 31 messages tu devrais prendre un peu plus de temps pour comprendre comment fonctionne l'endroit avant de vouloir que l'endroit soit comme tu le veux.
Surtout que tout ceci représente quelques octets sur un xserve.
et bien sûr le couplet des imbéciles et de l'intelligent qui s'en va...
patoche me fait rire :bebe: , pas toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> patoche me fait rire :bebe: , pas toi



Ça, c'est mal. En es-tu conscient au moins ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça, c'est mal. En es-tu conscient au moins ?



Bah... C'est mieux qu'une branlette et puis ça rend moins sourd...


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> BC'est mieux qu'une branlette



<mode shizel ON> ah mais non, il y a des enfants qui regardent<OFF>


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> <mode shizel ON> ah mais non, il y a des enfants qui regardent<OFF>



*ON LEUR A DÉJÀ DIT DE FILER DANS LEUR PIAULE, AUX CHIARDS!!!!*


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... C'est mieux qu'une branlette et puis ça rend moins sourd...



hein ?  j'entends rien, parles plus fort   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------




Shizel a dit:


> Te sentirais tu coupables de messages qui vont envers le règlement ? Pourtant tu disais tout à l'heure connaître les limites non ?



Faut rentrer à la maison maintenant là, hein , il faut prendre la douche et faire les devoirs hein


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> Faut rentrer à la maison maintenant là, hein , il faut prendre la douche et faire les devoirs hein



Difficile quand on a le monde à sauver et Patochman à redresser.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Missile launched!



Fox 3 

:style:


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Missile launched!
> 
> Rodjeure! :style:



Idem. 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


Oui, moi aussi, frère Shizel commence à me les briser menu avec ses leçons de morale à 2 balles.


----------



## Shizel (12 Avril 2009)

Bon... Fallait le dire dans ce cas si la morale n'a pas lieu d'être ici :rateau:

Le Shizel Immoral arrive


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2009)

Shizel a dit:


> Bon... Fallait le dire dans ce cas si la morale n'a pas lieu d'être ici :rateau:
> 
> Le Shizel Immoral arrive


T'es polymorphe ?!...
(bivalve, comme diraient certains...   )


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2009)

Pour revenir au sujet, et parce que j'y pensais hier soir :

J'ai souvent l'impression que pour pas mal de gens, faire des gamins revient à faire comme tout le monde, parce qu'à partir d'un certain âge, il faut y penser, tout de même, il ne faudrait pas qu'il soit trop tard par la suite, etc etc...

L'autre soir encore on m'a fait la reflexion : une de mes connaissances, future maman, qui me sort comme ça : "hein, t'as trente ans? Et t'es pas papa?"
:mouais:

J'ai hésité entre plusieurs options :
1. Lui coller un coup de pied dans le bide.
2. L'ignorer superbement.
3. Lui rétorquer gentiment "je laisse ça aux copains".

J'ai opté pour la troisième. 

En ce moment autour de moi ça pond dans tous les coins, je serai bientot le seul à ne pas avoir de mioche à torcher. Comme s'ils avaient tous attendu que le premier donne le top départ pour y aller à leur tour.


Bref, tout ça pour dire : 
A mon avis les gamins ça sert à :
1. avoir l'air normal
2. faire plaisir à sa gonzesse.


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ....L'autre soir encore on m'a fait la reflexion : une de mes connaissances, future maman, qui me sort comme ça : "hein, t'as trente ans? Et t'es pas papa?"
> :mouais:
> 
> J'ai hésité entre plusieurs options :
> ...


4. On en parlera quand tu auras fait une fausse couche :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bref, tout ça pour dire :
> A mon avis les gamins ça sert à :
> 1. avoir l'air normal
> 2. faire plaisir à sa gonzesse.



Les mioches, outre les alloc', ça sert aussi à devenir une star. Quelques années plus tard, tu peux venir livrer ton échec éducatif au jugement affûté de millions de téléspectateurs. C'est bien foutu, quand même.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'autre soir encore on m'a fait la reflexion : une de mes connaissances, future maman, qui me sort comme ça : "hein, t'as trente ans? Et t'es pas papa?"
> :mouais:


*
LA CONNAAAAAAAASSE!!!*


----------



## Vivid (17 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'autre soir encore on m'a fait la reflexion : une de mes connaissances, future maman, qui me sort comme ça : "hein, t'as trente ans? Et t'es pas papa?"
> :mouais:


 
C'est surtout quand c'est sur un ton condescendant, supérieur..
a une certaine époque pour moi c'était du pain béni ce genre de personne. Tu creuse un peu... est quand cela ce confirmer une bonne gifle a la Desproges 
De quoi lui préparer une future descente d'organes.. après on se lasse, face a la pauvreté d'esprit...


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> Tu creuse un peu... est quand cela ce confirmer une bonne gifle a la Desproges



Ah, il écrivait comme ça, Desproges ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> C'est surtout quand c'est sur un ton condescendant, supérieur..
> a une certaine époque pour moi c'était du pain béni ce genre de personne. Tu creuse un peu... est quand cela ce confirmer une bonne gifle a la Desproges
> De quoi lui préparer une future descente d'organes.. après on se lasse, face a la pauvreté d'esprit...



Et puis quand ce genre de néfastes te gonfle un poil trop, susurre leur délicatement à l'oreille : ÉPISIOTOMIE... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ÉPISIOTOMIE... :love:



On n'est encore pas loin d'une histoire de tolérance et d'ajustement. Heureusement que l'Écrieur ne passe pas par ici ou bien par là.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bref, tout ça pour dire :
> A mon avis les gamins ça sert à :
> 1. avoir l'air normal
> 2. faire plaisir à sa gonzesse.



Et oui... Dépassé un certain âge, ne pas avoir d'enfant vous fait apparaître comme un extra-terrestre aux yeux de pas mal de gens bien pensant.

"Tu n'as pas d'enfant?!?!?.... Je suppose que tu peux pas en avoir... C'est tellement fréquent de nos jours ..." Tout ceci dit d'un ton condescendant et plein de pitié...
Là tu rétorques "Non, c'est juste que je n'en veux pas." (que cela soit vrai ou pas) En principe cela fait tout son effet pour plomber la soirée, surtout si la personne en question est tellement enceinte qu'elle en a les dents du fond qui baignent.

Je pense effectivement que bcp de personnes font des enfants parce que c'est "de leur âge", "ça se fait...", pour ne pas être en complet décalage avec leurs amis etc...

Essayer de poser la question "Pourquoi veux-tu des enfants ?" Je l'ai fait... Et honnêtement, une seule personne m'a donné une réponse que je trouvais censée.


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> honnêtement, une seule personne m'a donné une réponse que je trouvais censée.



Et quelle était cette réponse ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et quelle était cette réponse ?



"pour partager quelque chose de fort avec quelqu'un..."


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> "pour partager quelque chose de fort avec quelqu'un..."


À ce compte-là, un bout de maroilles aurait suffit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> "pour partager quelque chose de fort avec quelqu'un..."



Qui veut le croupion ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et quelle était cette réponse ?





DocEvil a dit:


> À ce compte-là, un bout de maroilles aurait suffit.





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qui veut le croupion ?



Et voilà exactement pkoi je n'avais pas précisé la réponse...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et voilà exactement pkoi je n'avais pas précisé la réponse...


Que ce soit clair : ce n'est pas ton message que je tourne ainsi en dérision, c'est la question.
Il y a parfois des raisons de faire des enfants, mais aucune n'est bonne. Même la perpétuation de l'espèce n'est pas une raison en soi : c'est une nécessité.


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Avril 2009)

Je n'avais pas rédigé une réaction à l'invitation de Tibo ??? 
J'ai du oublier de la poster... Pourtant, c'est bizarre, elle m'avait valu tout un tas de commentaires...

(oui, oui, nobody, je vais bien)


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je n'avais pas rédigé une réaction à l'invitation de Tibo ???
> J'ai du oublier de la poster... Pourtant, c'est bizarre, elle m'avait valu tout un tas de commentaires...



Oui mais là tu postes sur le clone de la page du thread&#8230; 

C'est fou ce que la génétique peut faire aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Avril 2009)

Puisque c'est comme ça, je vais répondre.




DocEvil a dit:


> Que ce soit clair : ce n'est pas ton message que je tourne ainsi en dérision, c'est la question.
> Il y a parfois des raisons de faire des enfants, mais aucune n'est bonne. Même la perpétuation de l'espèce n'est pas une raison en soi : c'est une nécessité.



Faire des enfants, je trouve ça toujours bizarre. 
Je n'ai pas "fait" d'enfants. J'ai coïté avec un résultat positif en terme de fécondation.
Je ne fais pas non plus d'enfants maintenant. Je ne sais même pas si je peux dire que je les élève, ou que je les éduque. Je les aide à grandir, je les protège, je leur donne les moyens d'être les individus qu'ils rêvent d'être.
Pourquoi ?
Par amour. Uniquement par amour.
Pour l'amour de leurs mères, par amour pour eux.
Qu'ils soient le résultat de ma propre action de fécondation ou d'une adoption, que ce serait du pareil au même.
J'ai des enfants. Ils ont un père. Nous nous possédons mutuellement. Et point barre. 
Ils ne m'appartiennent pas. Pas plus que le monde dans lequel ils vivent. Ils vivent dans un monde difficile, je leur donne des armes pour y vivre. L'amour est la plus grande des armes que je puisse leur donner. La seule qui leur permettra d'utiliser au mieux les conditions privilégiées dans lesquelles ils grandissent. La seule qui pourrait me garantir qu'ils n'auront de cesse de lutter pour la transformation du monde dans lequel ils vivent.


----------



## Nobody (18 Avril 2009)

Ah oui, là, effectivement, tu vas bien.
Je te retrouve. J'aime mieux ça. ;-)

Maintenant, et même si je suis d'accord avec ta prose, je trouve décevant par rapport à la gent humaine, qu'on doive utiliser le terme "armes" pour que nos enfants puissent réussir leur vie. Je pense que les armes qu'on leur donne devrait aboutir à ce que plus personne n'ai besoin d'armes. Et là aussi, je rejoins l'Écrieur quand il parle de l'amour comme arme ultime: elle est celle qui rend les autres obsolètes.

Donc je dis: "bravo: témoin".


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bref, tout ça pour dire :
> A mon avis les gamins ça sert à :
> 1. avoir l'air normal
> 2. faire plaisir à sa gonzesse.



3. Débarrasser la table et sortir les poubelles


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai coïté avec un résultat positif en terme de fécondation.



:love:

Röoooooooooooo quel tue l'amour


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 3. Débarrasser la table et sortir les poubelles



ah non ! sa c'est pour les parents ! 

4. vider le compte des parents.


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2009)

Ravie que tu sois leur père 

J'avoue que j'ai du mal à répondre à la question sinon. 
En revanche, j'avais l'impression que la "pression sociale" était moins forte désormais. Mais pas si sûr en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Faire des enfants, je trouve ça toujours bizarre.
> Je n'ai pas "fait" d'enfants. J'ai coïté avec un résultat positif en terme de fécondation.
> Je ne fais pas non plus d'enfants maintenant. Je ne sais même pas si je peux dire que je les élève, ou que je les éduque. Je les aide à grandir, je les protège, je leur donne les moyens d'être les individus qu'ils rêvent d'être.
> Pourquoi ?
> ...


Oui enfin Un simple "t'as raison" aurait suffi.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Avril 2009)

Fut un temps j'aurais cherché à répondre...

Il n'en est plus question.

Qu'on vienne me faire chier, je suis devenu chasseur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




Craquounette a dit:


> (que cela soit vrai ou pas)



Toute la faiblesse est là.


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2009)

Ejac faciale et on en parle plus


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2009)

Il paraîtrait que certains ici auraient fait des enfants uniquement pour pouvoir poster dans "Vos Plus Belles Photos".


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il paraîtrait que certains ici auraient fait des enfants uniquement pour pouvoir poster dans "Vos Plus Belles Photos".



Et le "beau" devient, plus que jamais, une notion subjective... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Lu7 (elle acquiesce vigoureusement)  Stiv et moi 
ne voulions pas être seuls pour notre retraite. 

Louiz  Ça se comprend. 

Jor-Jet  Personne ne le veut. 

Lu7  Nest-ce pas ? Il nous a semblé quun enfant 
nous aiderait à passer ce cap. Vous comprenez, même 
virtuel, un chien cest si salissant et bruyant ! Stiv a 
besoin de repos, pas dune boule de poils malodorante 
et quil faut sortir deux fois par jour. Bref, nous avons 
demandé un modèle doux, aimant, facilement 
influençable et dune intelligence limitée. Et nous 
avons eu Max. 

(extrait de "Reine de Mars")


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2009)

http://www.bebe-virtuel.com/jeu.php


----------



## PO_ (20 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dire qu'il y a tant de types bien qui ne se posent pas vos questions de tafioles dépressives, en besognant leur radasse, beurrés comme des mouillettes, sur le capot de leur 207, au sortir d'une nuit trop bien en boite...
> C'est grâce à ces personnes admirables d'humilité que le prochain génocide battra tous les records d'affluence...
> Vos gosses vont bien s'amuser.



mouarff ! ! une tranche de vie comme on dit sur téhaifun !

C'est criant de vérité ... n'en déplaise au "père la morale"...

Et encore, Patochman, t'as oublié un élément fondamental, qui est clairement illustré, là où je vis (Ile de La Réunion) : c'est l'Argent Braguette, à savoir les allocs. Ici, c'est clair, moins les gens ont de pognon, plus ils font de gosses ! Les nanas de 18 ans qui sont "au lait et aux oeufs", à savoir enceintes jusqu'aux yeux, et avec un mioche pas encore en âge de marcher, y en a une foultitude. Alors pour les ceusses qui voudraient élever des enfants sans avoir à gérer le cas de conscience de savoir s'ils doivent en faire, viendez à la Réunion !


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2009)

je ne fais jamais d'enfants lors des réunions


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> mouarff ! ! une tranche de vie comme on dit sur téhaifun !
> 
> C'est criant de vérité ... n'en déplaise au "père la morale"...
> 
> Et encore, Patochman, t'as oublié un élément fondamental, qui est clairement illustré, là où je vis (Ile de La Réunion) : c'est l'Argent Braguette, à savoir les allocs. Ici, c'est clair, moins les gens ont de pognon, plus ils font de gosses ! Les nanas de 18 ans qui sont "au lait et aux oeufs", à savoir enceintes jusqu'aux yeux, et avec un mioche pas encore en âge de marcher, y en a une foultitude. Alors pour les ceusses qui voudraient élever des enfants sans avoir à gérer le cas de conscience de savoir s'ils doivent en faire, viendez à la Réunion !



C'est pas un poil limite comme réflexion ça?


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas un poil limite comme réflexion ça?



Considérant que le propos n'est suffisamment fin pour receler une quelconque ironie, j'aurais tendance à dire que si.


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas un poil limite comme réflexion ça?


ou un poil réaliste ? :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> ou un poil réaliste ? :sick:



Ouais, ça doit être ça.
Comme ce genre de phrases "les arabes c'est tous des voleurs, les juifs tiennent les banques, les franc-maçons complotent contre l'église, les noirs ont une grosse bite..."
:sleep:


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, ça doit être ça.
> Comme ce genre de phrases "les arabes c'est tous des voleurs, les juifs tiennent les banques, les franc-maçons complotent contre l'église, les noirs ont une grosse bite..."
> :sleep:


Vu comme ça oui, mais je crois qu'il est plutôt "dans" le système notre brave ami, je peux me tromper 
sinon les francs maçons ne complotent pas contre l'église, c'est juste que l'église à perdu le contrôle et du coup les a excommunié.
quand aux juifs noirs francs maçons, ... je ne me prononce pas


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, ça doit être ça.
> Comme ce genre de phrases "les arabes c'est tous des voleurs, les juifs tiennent les banques, les franc-maçons complotent contre l'église, les noirs ont une grosse bite..."
> :sleep:


Faut pas lui en vouloir, le métros dans les iles sont pleins de rhum du matin au soir tellement ils se font chier. Du coup ça fait fondre les 3 neurones qu'il leur restait.


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> ou un poil réaliste ? :sick:



Un poil inutile ?


----------



## PO_ (20 Avril 2009)

@ Fabf-fab : je vois pas bien le rapport entre ce dont tu parles et mes propos. Je n'ai fait aucune allusion à une quelconque appartenance ethnique, religieuse ou "coprporatiste". C'est juste une observation tirée de 16 ans de vie à l'Ile de la Réunion...  D'ailleurs, j'appelle un des membres habitant, ou peut-être originaire de l'ile, et qui m'a boulé vert, à venir publiquement dire si j'exagère ...


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> je vois pas bien le rapport entre ce dont tu parles et mes propos. Je n'ai fait aucune allusion à une quelconque appartenance ethnique, religieuse ou "coprporatiste". C'est juste une observation tirée de 15 ans de vie à l'Ile de la Réunion...  D'ailleurs, j'appelle un des membres habitant, ou peut-être originaire de l'ile, et qui m'a boulé vert, à venir publiquement dire si j'exagère ...



Ben tiens, j'appelle aussi tous mes anciens stagiaires de la banlieue messine à venir témoigner&#8230; woippy avec moi !
Histoire de te donner un autre point de vue sur cette même (?) réalité.

Pour avoir travaillé de nombreuses années dans ces banlieues (pauvres, au niveau de formation faible etc etc), je peux de mon point de vue t'assurer que je n'ai pas trouvé de crapulerie dans l'envie d'enfants des personnes avec qui j'ai passé 8h par jour.
Le statut de femme isolée, ça va une fois&#8230; après tu es vite calmé : la misère te rattrape vite. Et ça se sait.
Des enfants ? Ils en avaient souvent trop si je ne devais m'en tenir qu'à mes convictions, au regard de leur situation.
Oui, je n'étais pas de leur avis quant à leur choix de procréer (assez souvent même), mais non, je peux l'affirmer : ce n'était pas l'argent qui les animait.

Enfin, il y a, c'est une certitude, un nombre important de personnes moins responsables que d'autres, plus vénales, mais ton propos fait de cette exception une généralité sans compter que le fait de la situer explicitement à l'outre-mer la rend tendancieuse (pour ne pas dire plus).


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> @ Fabf-fab : je vois pas bien le rapport entre ce dont tu parles et mes propos. Je n'ai fait aucune allusion à une quelconque appartenance ethnique, religieuse ou "coprporatiste". C'est juste une observation tirée de 16 ans de vie à l'Ile de la Réunion...  D'ailleurs, j'appelle un des membres habitant, ou peut-être originaire de l'ile, et qui m'a boulé vert, à venir publiquement dire si j'exagère ...



Le Pen a ce genre de propos tirés de sa longue observation de sa vie en France. Est-ce que ses propos sont légitimes pour autant?


----------



## PO_ (20 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> mais ton propos fait de cette exception une généralité sans compter que le fait de la situer explicitement à l'outre-mer la rend tendancieuse (pour ne pas dire plus).



Tu parles de la banlieue messine parce que tu la connais, t'amuserais tu à parler de la Réunion ? Non, car tu ne la connais pas. 

Je parles de la Réunion parce que ça fait 16 ans que j'y vis ! Si j'habitais une banlieue depuis la même période, je pense que je pourrais en parler de la même façon. 

Sache également que l'expression que j'ai utilisé : Argent Braguette, n'est pas une invention de ma part, mais un terme couramment utilisé dans les DOM pour parler des allocations familiales. 

Tu dis " Le statut de femme isolée, ça va une fois, après tu es vite calmé". Je peux te dire qu'ici, avant d'être "calmé" comme tu dis, il faut souvent plusieurs essais ...transformés. Ce n'est quand même pas pour rien que les DOM sont parmi les départements à avoir la population la plus jeune.  Que le chômage touche plus de 50% de la population de moins de 25 ans dans le sud de la Réunion, ça ne fait réfléchir personne !

Ensuite et en dernier lieu, je te laisse la responsabilité de l'utilisation du terme de "crapulerie". Moi personnellement, je ne parlais que d'inconscience un poil vénale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Tu parles de la banlieue messine parce que tu la connais, t'amuserais tu à parler de la Réunion ? Non, car tu ne la connais pas.
> 
> Je parles de la Réunion parce que ça fait 16 ans que j'y vis ! Si j'habitais une banlieue depuis la même période, je pense que je pourrais en parler de la même façon.
> 
> ...



On nous a menti, Pascal Sevran est toujours vivant...


----------



## kuep (20 Avril 2009)

Explication en images


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> @ Fabf-fab : je vois pas bien le rapport entre ce dont tu parles et mes propos. Je n'ai fait aucune allusion à une quelconque appartenance ethnique, religieuse ou "coprporatiste". C'est juste une observation tirée de 16 ans de vie à l'Ile de la Réunion...  D'ailleurs, j'appelle un des membres habitant, ou peut-être originaire de l'ile, et qui m'a boulé vert, à venir publiquement dire si j'exagère ...



Tu as des statistiques ou autre élément tangible pour appuyer tes dires ou ce sont juste tes impressions personnelles ?

Parce que, si ce sont juste des impressions personnelles, tu pourrais tout aussi bien dire "Je connais des rmistes qui ont un grand poil dans la main et ne foutent rien de leurs journées. Donc tous les rmistes sont des feignasses".


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu as des statistiques ou autre élément tangible pour appuyer tes dires ou ce sont juste tes impressions personnelles ?
> 
> Parce que, si ce sont juste des impressions personnelles, tu pourrais tout aussi bien dire "Je connais des rmistes qui ont un grand poil dans la main et ne foutent rien de leurs journées. Donc tous les rmistes sont des feignasses".



Ouais, il pourrait. Mais ce ne serait là qu'un vil plagiat.


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> bla bla bla.



Peut être que au final, moi, ces gens médiocres, sans culture littéraire, sans argent, sans demain eh bien je les appréciais en tant que personnes

Allez, sauve toi de mon fil : le dédain n'y a pas de place.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pschhhhhht !!!!


----------



## PO_ (20 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Peut être que au final, moi, ces gens médiocres, sans culture littéraire, sans argent, sans demain&#8230; eh bien je les appréciais en tant que personnes&#8230;


* Mais qui a parlé de gens médiocres ?, sans culture littéraire ?*

Crois moi, Ô Noble Intellectuelle Pas Médiocre, Avant de se préoccuper du lendemain, , ils ont assez à se préoccuper du quotidien : 400 000 Réunionnais vivent en dessous du seuil de pauvreté !

source : http://www.clicanoo.com/index.php?page=article&id_article=207772




da capo a dit:


> Allez, sauve toi de mon fil : le dédain n'y a pas de place.



Je ne sais pas de quel *dédain* tu parles (c'est bien *toi* qui parles de *gens médiocres et  sans culture* ? ), mais en tout cas le nombrilisme y a une part prépondérante.


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu as des statistiques ou autre élément tangible pour appuyer tes dires ou ce sont juste tes impressions personnelles ?
> 
> Parce que, si ce sont juste des impressions personnelles, tu pourrais tout aussi bien dire "Je connais des rmistes qui ont un grand poil dans la main et ne foutent rien de leurs journées. Donc tous les rmistes sont des feignasses".



il se peut aussi qu'il vive cela, et non pas qu'il juge cela ou méprise cela, laissons lui eclaircir son propos


----------



## PO_ (20 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> il se peut aussi qu'il vive cela, et non pas qu'il juge cela ou méprise cela, laissons lui eclaircir son propos



Je te remercie infiniment de tes propos, Naas. Mais tu sais, après avoir lu cette page, je ne pense pas avoir grand chose à éclaircir : 

je me fais traiter de Facho (analogie à Le Pen)
Je me fais traîter de ??? (je n'ose pas imaginer à quoi se rapporte l'analogie de Pascal Sevran), 

On ose prétendre que je méprise les Réunionnais, sans me connaître, ni connaître les motivations de mon installation sur Place.

On me fait dire que je les trouve médiocres sans culture, etc ...

Tout cela part d'une observation quotidienne, ainsi que des données INSEE, Il y a 34,92 % de la population qui a moins de 20 ans. (http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/tableau.asp?reg_id=99&ref_id=CMRSOS02137)

En 2002, on comptait 2,55 naissances par femme (http://www.studentsoftheworld.info/infopays/wfb_fr.php3?CODEPAYS=REU)

 Citation : 
"L&#8217;indice conjoncturel de fécondité avait en effet baissé de 2,56 enfants par
femme à 2,26 entre 1990 et 1996. Malgré la remontée de la fécondité entre 1996 et 1999,une évolution vers une fécondité de 2 enfants par femme à l'horizon 2030 semblait raisonnable lors des précédentes projections.
En fait, de 1996 à 2000, le nombre moyend&#8217;enfants par femme est remonté à 2,47 et depuis 2000 il se maintient autour de 2,45 enfants par femme."  Fin de Citation 
(http://www.insee.fr/fr/insee_region..._elec/revue/revue131/revue131_demographie.pdf) page 1

 Citation : 
*"Quant aux plus jeunes (les moins de 20 ans) leur fécondité reste à un niveau très élevé, cinq fois supérieur à celui de la métropole ; pour les 20-24 ans, elle reste supérieure de 75 % à celle observée en métropole. Ceci explique les deux tiers de l&#8217;écart de la fécondité entre la métropole et La Réunion." *     Fin de Citation
(http://www.insee.fr/fr/insee_region..._elec/revue/revue131/revue131_demographie.pdf) Page 2

* Si vous voulez, je vous trouve aussi les statistiques sur le chômage, le niveau de vie, etc*


Mais je pense qu'il s'en trouvera pour dire que ces statistiques et commentaires officiels, ont été fait par des Pascal Sevran Fachos qui méprisent les "Réunionnais médiocres et sans culture " *(© Da Capo)*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

bon, vous allez nous casser les burnes longtemps ??  :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Avril 2009)

D'façons je me rends pas compte...

C'est beaucoup plus petit que l'ile de ré, la réunion?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'façons je me rends pas compte...
> 
> C'est beaucoup plus petit que l'ile de ré, la réunion?


C'est plus comme Oléron, mais avec les murs de la Corse.


----------



## da capo (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Mais je pense qu'il s'en trouvera pour dire que ces statistiques et commentaires officiels, ont été fait par des Pascal Sevran Fachos qui méprisent les "Réunionnais médiocres et sans culture " *(© Da Capo)*



1 - Tu sais, les citations on les fait en entier, on lit ce que les gens écrivent, on cherche à comprendre. On ne transforme pas.

2 - j'ai cru un instant que le propos s'élèverait un peu ou virerait à l'humour (merci à Patoch, l'Ecrieur et d'autres) mais non.

MESSIEURS LES MODOS : ON FERME ?


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

da capo a dit:


> MESSIEURS LES MODOS : ON FERME ?



Boh non... J'ai certainement encore plein de saloperie à sortir sur les gamins et leurs mères. Là je suis en train d'en faire pour me faire une idée, faut attendre que ça cuise.


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Je te remercie infiniment de tes propos, Naas. Mais tu sais, après avoir lu cette page, je ne pense pas avoir grand chose à éclaircir :
> 
> je me fais traiter de Facho (analogie à Le Pen)
> Je me fais traîter de ??? (je n'ose pas imaginer à quoi se rapporte l'analogie de Pascal Sevran),
> ...


Là tu ne clarifie pas ton propos, tu te lâches donc t'enfonce.
Dissipe le malentendu et ll meute ne bougeras pas, sinon forcément la meute se f/lache 

C'est marrant, malgré mon grand tâge j'espère toujours en l'humanité :bebe:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est plus comme Oléron, mais avec les murs de la Corse.



*SALE WOUACISTE!!!*


----------



## giga64 (20 Avril 2009)

Et hop, une petite synthèse :
_La bite des noirs est responsable de la famine en Afrique_© alors qu'à La Réunion elle leur permet de bouffer.

La France c'est quand même un beau pays


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> mouarff ! ! une tranche de vie comme on dit sur téhaifun !
> 
> C'est criant de vérité ... n'en déplaise au "père la morale"...
> 
> Et encore, Patochman, t'as oublié un élément fondamental, qui est clairement illustré, là où je vis (Ile de La Réunion) : c'est l'Argent Braguette, à savoir les allocs. Ici, c'est clair, moins les gens ont de pognon, plus ils font de gosses ! Les nanas de 18 ans qui sont "au lait et aux oeufs", à savoir enceintes jusqu'aux yeux, et avec un mioche pas encore en âge de marcher, y en a une foultitude. Alors pour les ceusses qui voudraient élever des enfants sans avoir à gérer le cas de conscience de savoir s'ils doivent en faire, viendez à la Réunion !



Tention, ça va finir par se savoir, y compris par les bourins... et on peut s'attendre à une certaine radicalisation...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Non rien.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2009)

La réunion, le nord...

ça devient sinistre !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------




coloquinte a dit:


> Pour avoir vécu dans ch'Nord, dans ou à proximité de quartiers populaires, on pourrait aussi présenter les choses de cette façon. Y compris tes statistiques voisines de celles de la Réunion sur le taux de chômage, le nombre de RMIstes. Oui les gens pauvres, désocialisés, exclus de l'ascenseur social, font des enfants, souvent en étant jeunes, souvent dans des situations de filles-mères et en "nombre". Nos esprits petits-bourgeois étriqués, pétris de "raisonnable", de "gérable" et de "soutenable" s'étranglent : "Mais comment faire des enfants dans de telles conditions ?". Eux apparemment ne se posent guère la question : ils en font. Et advienne que pourra.
> 
> La situation que tu évoques de la Réunion n'est pas fausse et _"arzen braguett'"_ (pour tenter de le dire avec la diction créole) est un mot bien de là-bas. Le problème c'est la *façon* dont tu en parles et qui du coup donne cet arrière-goût bizarre peu agréable à tes propos. J'aurais parlé de la même manière de nos amis Nordistes que nos lecteurs ne s'en seraient pas moins offusqués.
> Monsieur Patochman que tu cites procède à l'inverse de toi en réalité : il fait un trait d'humour ironique - avec un certain talent, avouons-le -mais ne vilipende en fait personne. En revanche, la façon dont tu présentes la natalité réunionnaise avec une certaine brutalité peut sembler être méprisante à l'égard de nos compatriotes ultramarins.
> ...



J'avais même pas lu...

J'aurais pas du...

Trop de leçons à la mords moi l'noeud..

D'ailleur... mords moi l'noeud !!!!


----------



## bokeh (20 Avril 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> Pour avoir vécu dans ch'Nord, dans ou à proximité de quartiers populaires, on pourrait aussi présenter les choses de cette façon. Y compris tes statistiques voisines de celles de la Réunion sur le taux de chômage, le nombre de RMIstes. Oui les gens pauvres, désocialisés, exclus de l'ascenseur social, font des enfants, souvent en étant jeunes, souvent dans des situations de filles-mères et en "nombre". Nos esprits petits-bourgeois étriqués, pétris de "raisonnable", de "gérable" et de "soutenable" s'étranglent : "Mais comment faire des enfants dans de telles conditions ?". Eux apparemment ne se posent guère la question : ils en font. Et advienne que pourra.
> 
> La situation que tu évoques de la Réunion n'est pas fausse et _"arzen braguett'"_ (pour tenter de le dire avec la diction créole) est un mot bien de là-bas. Le problème c'est la *façon* dont tu en parles et qui du coup donne cet arrière-goût bizarre peu agréable à tes propos. J'aurais parlé de la même manière de nos amis Nordistes que nos lecteurs ne s'en seraient pas moins offusqués.
> Monsieur Patochman que tu cites procède à l'inverse de toi en réalité : il fait un trait d'humour ironique - avec un certain talent, avouons-le -mais ne vilipende en fait personne. En revanche, la façon dont tu présentes la natalité réunionnaise avec une certaine brutalité peut sembler être méprisante à l'égard de nos compatriotes ultramarins.
> ...



Tu veux pas faire mon exposé d'histoire-géo ? :rose:



sonnyboy a dit:


> La réunion, le nord...
> 
> ça devient sinistre !!!
> 
> ...



Euh... réflexion faite, tu veux pas faire mon devoir d'histoire-géo ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Non rien


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

T'as un bout entre les dents


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as un bout entre les dents



Ba, avec Tonyglandil® et une bonne brosse à dents, aucun soucie...


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2009)

En parlant de Réunion, moi j'en ai une ce matin.

Et alors en plus, et ça, ça va vous la couper, c'est dans le bâtiment nord.


Alors, c'est qui le plus fort ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Je te remercie infiniment de tes propos, Naas. Mais tu sais, après avoir lu cette page, je ne pense pas avoir grand chose à éclaircir :
> 
> je me fais traiter de Facho (analogie à Le Pen)
> Je me fais traîter de ??? (je n'ose pas imaginer à quoi se rapporte l'analogie de Pascal Sevran),
> ...



Eh bien non, tu vois.
Ton discours n'aurait pas été mal perçu si tu avais commencé comme ça plutôt qu'avec des commentaires qui peuvent paraître douteux sur cet état de fait.
Alors, oui, c'est une question d'interprétation, mais sache que quand on lit un message posté, on n'a pas la nuance du ton de la personne qui écrit et que ses propos peuvent prêter à confusion.
On aurait évité 3 pages de commentaires sur le sujet en s'y prenant bien dès le départ.

Pour ma part, j'ai fini d'en discuter


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2009)

N'empêche force est de constater, que les DOM TOM sont une superbe concentration de feignasses !!!

Je te foutrais tout ça au boulot moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> N'empêche force est de constater, que les DOM TOM sont une superbe concentration de feignasses !!!
> 
> Je te foutrais tout ça au boulot moi !!!


Qu'en pense Lila ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> N'empêche force est de constater, que les DOM TOM sont une superbe concentration de feignasses !!!



Ouais, comme à Paris ! tandis qu'en Lozère avec moins de 15 habitants au km2, les feignasses sont nettemen moins concentrés ! Du coup, en plus, la natalité est plus basse (faut se bouger pour faire. En fait tout s'explique par la géographie) 

(Pour Bobby : la différence principale entre la Réunion et l'île de Ré, c'est quand tu prends un vélo, c'est nettement plus facile à être tendance à l'île de Ré, la géographie, toujours la géographie )


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2009)

Exactement Luc... tu vois que tu es d'accord avec moi... héhé.. Maintenant, tais toi, s'il te plait.

Et Pour ce qui est de Lilas, il a eu la decence de venir se tuer au travail pour notre belle nation, en métropole !!!

C'est dire s'il est conscient de l'état végétatif de ses comparses  !


----------



## Amok (21 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et Pour ce qui est de Lilas, il a eu la decence de venir se tuer au travail pour notre belle nation, en métropole !!! !



Il vaut mieux lire ca que d'être aveugle, mais n'exagérons pas non plus ! Ou alors, disons qu'il "bosse" (notez les guillemets) entre deux RTT !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ou alors, disons qu'il "bosse" (notez les guillemets) entre deux RTT !



Ce n'est pas comme les Niçois qui eux bossent entre deux rendez-vous avec Sarkozy !


----------



## Lamégère (21 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas comme les Niçois qui eux bossent !


 
C'est tout à fait ça! Merci


----------



## Lila (21 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> N'empêche force est de constater, que les DOM TOM sont une superbe concentration de feignasses !!!
> 
> Je te foutrais tout ça au boulot moi !!!





DocEvil a dit:


> Qu'en pense Lila ?



....moi je me suis barré des Antilles .......

...je trouvais qu'il y avait trop de jours travaillés !!!!!! 

...là je suis peinard ......même que je suis même pas arrivé à être fonctionnaire ...c'est te dire à quel point j'en branle pas une !!!!! 

....tout ça avec vos impôts .......


arhhhh...j'ai jouis !!!!!!:rose:


----------



## Lila (21 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et Pour ce qui est de Lilas, il a eu la decence de venir se tuer au travail pour notre belle nation, en métropole !!!



DANS TE RÊVES !!!!! 



sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est dire s'il est conscient de l'état végétatif de ses comparses  !



...wééé! d'ailleurs j'étais parti ya pas longtemps en stage de remise à niveau avec des formateurs de là-bas.....pour être ENCORE plus efficace !!!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Maintenant, tais toi, s'il te plait.



Je ne sais pas si ça me plaît vraiment mais vu que je rentre de congés au fin fond de la campagne française de la Lozère au Gers en passant par le Cantal et le Lot, j'allais oublier le Tarn-et-Garonne, endroits exotiques (relevant plus d'Ushuaïa que des Zobis - zones balnéaires intensives) dans lesquels, paradoxe, il est d'autant plus agréable de feignasser que la concentration de feignasses est merveilleusement basse et la concentration de gourmandises pour l'oeil et pas que pour l'oeil d'ailleurs merveilleusement élevée), je n'ai malheureusement pas trop le temps de siroter au bar pour l'heure. Je n'accède donc à tes souhaits (enfin à celui-ci et seulement à celui-ci ) que contraint et forcé.

PS Et arrêtez un peu avec la Réunion : je viens encore d'avoir un coup de téléphone de là-ba qui va me forcer à m'agiter encore un peu plus : ils feraient mieux de se reposer encore un peu plus !)

PPS : et même topo pour les Antilles, vivement les vacances !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Avril 2009)

Lila a dit:


> DANS TE RÊVES !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...wééé! d'ailleurs j'étais parti ya pas longtemps en stage de remise à niveau avec des formateurs de là-bas.....pour être ENCORE plus efficace !!!!



Ptain, ça te va super bien la dent de Rahan® autour du coup...


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2009)

parait qu'elle est en véritable ivoire de plastic Médinechina©


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2009)

Lila a dit:


> DANS TE RÊVES !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...wééé! d'ailleurs j'étais parti ya pas longtemps en stage de remise à niveau avec des formateurs de là-bas.....pour être ENCORE plus efficace !!!!



tas pas des geraldines plutôt.... ???


----------



## Lila (21 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> parait qu'elle est en véritable ivoire de plastic Médinechina©




...jalouse .....


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> parait qu'elle est en véritable ivoire de plastic Médinechina©



C'est Brice, qui lui a donné à la finale de la FeignasWave d'Honolulu !


----------



## Lila (23 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> C'est Brice, qui lui a donné à la finale de la FeignasWave d'Honolulu !



ahhhhh Brice :love::love::love:...mon Maîîîîîître!!!!!


----------

